# partenariat / partenaire



## afaf

developpement de partenariat

mi intento 

desarollo de asociaciones 

no sé si hay otra palabra mejor que asociaciones

Gracias por ayuda


----------



## totor

para mí es *asociación*, no hay otra mejor.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Yo diría: desarrollo de la cooperación.


----------



## Parisino-sin-ganas

Hola a todos

sigo con mis traducciones de la página web y tengo un GRAN problema
el contexto : vendemos neumáticos por internet y proponemos talleres para el montaje. Los talleres son independiente con quien pasamos un acuerdo para que hagan el montaje por un precio fijo. En francés se dice que tenemos _*un partenariat* _con ellos_,_ y que ellos son_ *partenaires*._
Ahora las traducciones que encuentro son socio o cooperación...
Ninguna de esas 2 palabras convencen a mi jefe... Le propuse talleres acreditados pero tampoco le convence... ¿Alguién tiene alguna idea?
talleres asociados me parece a mi lo más conveniente pero dice que es demasiado "fuerte" porque no somos socios

merci


----------



## Edimburgo

¿Qué te parece "Taller colaborador"? significa que tenéis algún tipo de acuerdo pero no es tan comprometido como _socio_.


----------



## Tina.Irun

"Taller asociado" parece lo más habitual:
http://www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=307852

"Partenariat" suele ser convenio/acuerdo de colaboración.
 Mira en "iate" otras posibles traducciones
http://iate.europa.eu/iatediff/SearchByQueryLoad.do?method=load


----------



## Parisino-sin-ganas

convenio me gusta, gracias... a ver si me pone la pega que no es una "convention" el pesado este

gracias a los 2, tendré que convencerle de todas formas


----------



## Tina.Irun

> "tendré que convencerle de todas formas"


 
Conozco el problema, me ha pasado muchas veces.
Las personas que no conocen una lengua extranjera, eligen las palabras más parecidas a su lengua original, aunque no signifiquen lo mismo.

Tendrás que buscar argumentos. 
Te aconsejo le enseñes las traducciones de "Iata" que es un organismo "serio", para convencerle.
http://iate.europa.eu/iatediff/SearchByQueryLoad.do?method=load


----------



## Edimburgo

Siguiendo con la idea de _Taller colaborador_, debo decirte que durante un tiempo trabajé en una compañia de seguros de asistencia en carretera y cuando hablábamos por teléfono con gruistas, talleres y demás, lo primero era preguntar; _¿Eres colaborador nuestro?_  De este modo sabíamos si hablábamos con alguien con quien se había llegado a un acuerdo sobre tarifas o no.


----------



## Parisino-sin-ganas

Edimburgo said:


> Siguiendo con la idea de _Taller colaborador_, debo decirte que durante un tiempo trabajé en una compañia de seguros de asistencia en carretera y cuando hablábamos por teléfono con gruistas, talleres y demás, lo primero era preguntar; _¿Eres colaborador nuestro?_ De este modo sabíamos si hablábamos con alguien con quien se había llegado a un acuerdo sobre tarifas o no.


 

Ahi perfecto, este es el argumento que esperaba
muchas gracias


----------



## Santivasc

Aue tal *coparticipe *(con acento en la 1a  i, estoy en Europa del este)? Qaunque suene a juridico y a patrocinador.


----------



## silvia fernanda

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola,

Chers amis et partenaires du ministère XX.

Mi intento:
Estimados amigos y socios del Ministerio XX

Gracias


----------



## Mirelia

¿Podrías dar el contexto? No se entiende lo de "amigos" de un Ministerio, y mucho menos lo de "socios".


----------



## silvia fernanda

Se trata de una organización religiosa que aparentemente tiene gente que la ayuda financieramente (socios ?)
Merci


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Quizás sea más adecuado en este caso "colaboradores", porque socio implica un estatuto jurídico especial.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## silvia fernanda

Muchas gracias Gévy,
Bisous
Silvia


----------



## Zonder

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola a todos!

Me gustaría que alguien me confirmase si hago bien al traducir "membre partenaire" por "socio colaborador".

Gracias, cordiales saludos!


----------



## camargo

Hola

Se me ocurre "miembro asociado".
A ver qué opinan los demás

Saludos


----------



## bendu

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola a tod@s

¿Puede _partenaire_  tener en francés el sentido de _colaborador o colaboradora_, en una asociación que no tiene ánimo de lucro?

Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Víctor Pérez

bendu said:


> *NUEVA PREGUNTA*
> Hilos unidos​
> Hola a tod@s
> 
> ¿Puede _partenaire_  tener en francés el sentido de _colaborador o colaboradora_, en una asociación que no tiene ánimo de lucro?
> 
> Gracias por vuestra ayuda



Sí, puede y hasta debe.


----------



## bendu

Gracias por tu confirmación. Me resultaba más adecuado.


----------



## cebollas

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola a todos:

No estoy muy seguro de mi traducción de "partenaires touristiques" en esta frase:

Les droits de ce DVD, incluant la bande sonore, sont exclusivement réservés à la diffusion aux partenaires touristiques du Comité Départemental de Tourisme du Loiret en dehors de toute forme d’exploitation.

Se me ocurre "socios turísticos" pero me suena demasiado artificial. Hay alguna otra denominación más oficial para este término? 

Gracias


----------



## marianpuyo

Hola,
estoy traduciendo una presentación y tengo la siguiente frase:

X a signé, seul ou en partenariat, plusieurs contrats......

Me podríais decir si mi traducción es correcta o sugerirme una mejor?

X ha firmado, solo o en asociación, varios contratos....

Merci,


----------



## Sigurd Hinojosa

Développement de partenariat = *Desarrollo de iniciativas conjuntas*


----------



## marianpuyo

Gracias SIgurd,
ya entregué la traducción al cliente hace mucho pero puede serme útil para otra vez. Merci bien


----------



## lulukay89

Hola a todos!!!

Para decir "un partenariat commercial" en espanol, puedo decir: un convenio de colaboracion comercial???...

De hecho, tengo que emplearlo para decir que he buscado tour operadores en Francia para un hotel de lujo en Espana para establecer un "partenariat commercial".

Es para un informe de practicas.

Gracias anticipadas!
;-)


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour,
Le dictionnaire de WR propose "colaboración" pour partenariat mais je préfére le traduire par "*asociación comercial*".
Je joins des exemples : http://www.google.com/search?hl=es&rls=com.microsoft%3Aes%3AIE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7GGIT_es&q=%22partenariat+commercial%22+%22asociaci%C3%B3n+comercial%22&btnG=Buscar&lr=lang_es%7Clang_fr

Je ne vois pas la raison d'ajouter "convenio" = convention.


----------



## lulukay89

Très bien merci beaucoup pour votre rapidité!

;-)


----------



## saintest66

Se me ocurre "miembro asociado".
Hola, sin más contexto, lo de Camargo está muy bien
UN saludo


----------



## Silito

Atencion con este tipo de traduccion, porque el marco legal no es el mismo. Aquí van algunas generalidades:

*Sponsor* (sponsoring) (ou parraineur) / *Patrocinador* (patrocinio)
Encontramos a veces la definición ambigua "entreprise qui pratique des activités de mécénat à des fins publicitaires". Digo ambigua porque un mecenas tiene una connotación de inversión sin interés económico o publicitario, precisamente. Un sponsor da dinero a un proyecto o una entidad X a cambio del uso del logotipo, insignia o imagen corporativa de la empresa patrocinadora.
El patrocinio es exclusivamente privado, cuando el dinero proviene de un organismo público se trata de una *subvención* (o un convenio de colaboración, pero este caso es más puntual)

*Partenaire* (partenariat) / *Colaborador* (colaboración) (o, como proponen otros miembros de foro, puede valer según los casos "taller (o lo que sea) asociado", pero no socio)
Un "partenaire" es efectivamente un colaborador que ayuda a una empresa o una asociación, por ejemplo, con algún tipo de convenio o acuerdo que beneficia a ambas partes. Un gran clásico es por ejemplo una imprenta que hace la impresión de calendarios al equipo de futbol del barrio a mitad de precio a cambio de que el equipo en cuestión lleve el nombre o logotipo de la imprenta en la camiseta.

*Mécène* (mécénat) / *Mecenas* (mecenazgo)
Legalmente, un mecenas es un particular o una empresa que da un don a otra entidad (en general asociaciones, fundaciones, a veces a artistas, etc) sin obtener a cambio ninguna compensación económica ni publicitaria. El mecenas no aparece ni siquiera citado.
Para hacerse una idea de la diferencia entre "sponsor" y "mécène" en Francia os puedo decir que el mecenazgo a asociaciones sin ánimo de lucro da derecho a reducciones fiscales, lo cual -evidentemente- no es el caso del "sponsoring".




 espero que esto le valga a alguién...


----------



## catatrad

> el contexto : vendemos neumáticos por internet y proponemos talleres para el montaje. Los talleres son independiente con quien pasamos un acuerdo para que hagan el montaje por un precio fijo. En francés se dice que tenemos _*un partenariat* _con ellos_,_ y que ellos son_ *partenaires*._
> Ahora las traducciones que encuentro son socio o cooperación...
> Ninguna de esas 2 palabras convencen a mi jefe... Le propuse talleres acreditados pero tampoco le convence... ¿Alguién tiene alguna idea?
> talleres asociados me parece a mi lo más conveniente pero dice que es demasiado "fuerte" porque no somos socios


Qué tal "talleres recomendados" ???? (no sé si se dice) y "talleres asociados" me parece idoneo


----------



## Silito

El problema que veo a "talleres recomendados" es que no se indica que hay un acuerdo, como dice el texto. Recomendar no implica tener un vinculo comercial (como lo hay en este caso), sino solo creer que son talleres buenos.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

catatrad said:


> Qué tal "talleres recomendados" ???? (no sé si se dice) y "talleres asociados" me parece idoneo


 
¿Talleres *concertados*?


----------



## Marina Urquidi

Qué piensan de "copartícipe" en el contexto sin lucro?


----------



## ochobre8

Bonjour,

désolée mais je n'ai pas de contexte pour cette traduction.. "partenaire hébergeur"
quelqu'un a mieux à proposer que "hosting asociado" ? 

Gracias a todos


----------



## saintest66

Bonjour, si comme je le subodore, le contexte a une tonalité touristico-business, j'ai trouvé dans la RAE convidante, invitador, invitante, hospedador; personnellement, dans ce cas, je prendrais invitante asociado, qui traduirait exactement l'expression novlangue. Dans un style plus classique anfitrión asociado ne manquerait pas d'allure.
Bien à toi


----------



## ochobre8

Bonjour
merci de ta réponse, je n'ai pas de contexte mais c'est dans le domaine informatique, miembro asociado, o hosting asociado pourraient peut-être convenir ?
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## saintest66

Salut, ochobre. Puisque tu dois traduire une expression en français issue de l'informatique, il s'impose de le traduire en espagnol, d'où la traduction de hosting qui est hospedaje; mais ici, hébergeur est adjectif. La conclusion ? Socio hospedador ne sera ni plus ni moins bizarre qu'en français. 
À ton service.


----------



## in-need

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Bonjour tout le monde,

"partenaires" peut se traduire de différentes façons en espagnol;
par ex. "socios", "compañeros", "parejas"...

Mais... je suis tombée de haut en découvrant que ni "partenario", ni "partner" n'étaient présent dans le Diccionario de la RAE...

Et le problème, c'est que justement, je souhaiterais dire :

"La période a été marquée pour l'UNESCO *et ses partenaires* par le 60è anniversaire de la Déclaration Universelle des Droits de l'Homme".

Or, je ne peux pas utiliser "socios", car le contexte n'est ni économique, ni celui d'une entreprise, mais bien celui d'une association non-gouvernementale!!
"Parejas" et "compañeros" ne me paraissent pas non plus adéquats...

¡Ayuda!
Auriez-vous une idée du terme que je pourrais utiliser, svp?

Un grand merci à toutes et tous et...
¡Feliz Año Nuevo! Bonne année!! )


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour In-need,

Comme tu le vois, cette question a été débattue et répondue. Il te suffit de lire le fil depuis le début et tu auras ta réponse.

Bisous et bonne année !

Gévy (modératrice)


----------



## in-need

Hola, Gevy

je suis désolée d'avoir reposé la même question :-(
Toutes mes excuses!

Dans ce cas-là, je pense que, dans mon contexte, je vais adopter :

"miembros asociados"...

mais comme la proposition émanait d'une personne francophone, j'avais des doutes...

Excuse-moi otra vez!!! 

Très bonne nouvelle année!!! )


----------



## saintest66

Me parecía que de lo que se trataba era de* "franquicia"*; hace unos pocos años, no había más traducción que "partenaire" para el "partenaire". Imaginad que le ponéis "colaboradores" a unos "partenaires sociaux" en los que están la patronal y los sindicatos. En menudo lío os metéis, ¿ cómo van a aceptar los liberados sindicales esta denominación ?. Claro que eso es muy pesado y que la gente normal ha tratado de darle una traducción comprensible a la palabra. Pero el contenido de "partenaire", muchísimas veces es otro que el que suelen dar todas las palabras propuestas, de ahí las pegas que te pueden poner. ¿ Entonces ? Pues entonces, el traductor debe dejar claro de qué se trata; ya que por lo general no se trata de textos de gran alcance poético, no importa que se le añada una palabrita que deja las cosas claras.  
Bueno; saludos


----------



## in-need

Hola,

lo siento, Saintest66, supongo que no lo haya entendido todo...
La verdad es que mi español es un poco oxidado... aunque me encante el español. Pero bueno...

Pero, a tí, ¿te suena bien "miembros asociados" en contexto de una asociación sin ánimo de lucro?

Gracias por la aclaración )


----------



## saintest66

_a tí, ¿te suena bien "miembros asociados" en contexto de una asociación sin ánimo de lucro?_

Dans ce cas précis, je pense que ça va; si tu as un doute, envoie toute la phrase ou plus même, en message privé si tu veux. Et si tu veux quelques explications sur mon message antérieur, n'hésite pas.
S

"supongo que no lo *he* entendido todo"


----------



## Gabiola

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
 Hilos unidos​
Buenas tardes, 
tengo una duda de comprensión:

"Pour cela, les cooperatives d´activités devront permettre au créateur
d’activité accueilli :​- accessoirement, d’être accompagné dans une reconversion professionnelle, la recherche d’un emploi salarié dans une autre entreprise, ou la création d’une entreprise indépendante, individuelle ou collective.
Dans ce troisième cas* le partenariat* avec les structures oeuvrant dans ces domaines devra toujours être recherché."

Mi traducción: 

En este tercer caso, se tendrá que buscar a los asociados y tendrán que estar en posesión de una empresa que corresponda a la actividad propuesta.

Partenariat es asociado no? 
Les strucutres oeuvrant? qui devra toujours recherché? 

Es un poco complicado pero si alguien puede echarme una mano, se lo agradecería mucho.


----------



## ro4519

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola! estoy con un texto que trata de una guía turística, y en particular habla de una exposición de cuadros.

"Ouvert du mardi au dimanche de 10h à 18h. Fermé le lundi, le 25 décembre et le 1 janvier. Mercredis des partenaires : tous les premiers mercredis du mois, entrée et visite guidée gratuites"

entiendo el concepto pero no sé si existe una palabra en español que refleje este término. en el ámbito del cine sería algo como "día del espectador" pero, en este caso?

podrían ayudarme?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Ro:

No veo otra manera que traducirlo literalemente, es el nombre del evento que proponen cada mes para los socios. ¿no?

¿O no he entendido bien tu duda?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## ro4519

Entonces quiere decir que esa "oferta" no es válida para todos los públicos?


----------



## Paquita

En otra página (¿o la misma?) se puede leer:


> Les Mercredis des partenaires : grâce au soutien des entreprises partenaires du ***, chaque premier mercredi du mois, nous vous invitons à
> découvrir gratuitement les expositions en cours, de 10h à 18h. Entrée et
> visite guidée gratuites. Dernière visite à 17h.



Entiendo que son las empresas colaboradoras (las que dan subvenciones) las que ofrecen/financian la entrada gratuita al público estos días.

Si fuera día especial para los socios, creo que dirían "des membres"

Espera confirmación.


----------



## ro4519

y cómo podría transmitir esa idea en el texto?

dejo el término tal cual y lo explico?


----------



## Rubia2010

Edimburgo said:


> ¿Qué te parece "Taller colaborador"? significa que tenéis algún tipo de acuerdo pero no es tan comprometido como _socio_.


 
Yo tambien diria colaborador (partenaire) y colaboracion (partenariat)


----------



## ro4519

Gracias por las ideas!

Trataré de reformular el texto!


----------



## Girouette

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour,

Je souhaite traduire cette phrase du français à l'espagnol, elle apparaîtra dans une présentation power point
"L'entreprise XX et ses partenaires présentent le nouveau..."

je pensais à:
La empresa XX y sus socios presentan el nuevo proyecto....

Pero tengo una duda con "sus socios"...? suena mejor "y "sus colaboradores" ?

Qué opinais ?

Gracias


----------



## A.H

Bonjour,
J'aurais aimé savoir comment un natif espagnol traduirait, France Télécom en partenariat avec Canal plus et TPS lancent un nouveau produit.....
Pour ma part, j'hésitais entre : en cooperación con ...
ou serait-ce plus naturel d'utiliser:  *asociación?? 
*
mais surtout j'aimerais savoir si "en" et "con" sont correctes

merci par avance


----------

